# 2 Males + Cage in DFW, Texas



## DistantVampire (Jun 8, 2008)

I have two males up for adoption who have been together their entire lives. One is solid grey with a beautiful clear white belly and white 'cuffs' on his arms named Farren. Farren is very timid and shy, and has never been very eager to be handled despite constant attention. I believe he is just that type of shy, 'background' rat who prefers to watch rather than be handled.

Saxon, his cagemate, certainly makes up for his partner's lack of an outgoing attitude. He is big on grooming Farren and tends to want to protect Farren in regards to the other neutered rat he has been living with. Saxon has gotten to the point where he is a bit too aggressive to his other cage mate Elton (neutered somewhat older rat) and that's why I've decided to adopt him out.

Saxon and Farren have lived together all their lives, they were purchased together from PetsMart (I work at that store and have known them since they came in with us) and have always been very sweet to one another, but not so partial to other rats. They're living in a Martins The Rat Retreat (R-685), which will be going with them if it's needed.

I'll have pictures very soon, but Saxon is a dumbo who was mostly white but as developed a tan hood as he's aged.

It breaks my heart to see them go, but it's for the better of them and for my other boys that I find them a home that can devote to them the attention they need while understanding that they tend to live better as a pair on their own.

I live in the DFW area of texas, zip code 75067. I'm not looking for anything for them, maybe just 20$ to cover some of the cost of the age and it'll come with a hammock, water bottle, plus a few random boxes they like to play in - it's the perfect 'starter' set for anyone looking to begin their lives with rats, or who just wants to have a nice, clean start with some really sweet boys.


----------



## Alaska.Street (Feb 27, 2008)

=OOO

I'm in DFW and was just about to head down to the pet store to get two buddies for my lone rat, Julius.

I wouldn't need the cage, though, as I've got an FN142. Can't wait for pictures!

And do you think they'd be okay with another sorta-youngish unneutered boy? I was planning of getting younger rats for my Julius to make intros easier but your boys sound like dears.


----------



## foofur (Jun 1, 2008)

I am also interested if they dont work out for Alaska


----------



## foofur (Jun 1, 2008)

I am also interested if they dont work out for Alaska


----------



## DistantVampire (Jun 8, 2008)

You guys really just made my day!

I'd be a little concerned putting Saxon in with anyone, he tends to view anybody trying to establish dominance as a real threat, not just trying to peck out the order - he's left a few good bites on my neutered male. Since you'd be introing to a younger male, I think it would be okay so long as they're done slow and proper, and I'm sure you'd do it right :3

I live in Lewisville, about 20 minutes north of Dallas. I'm working nights this week every night other than Wednesday, which I'm off - if you'd like to meet up, hopefully we can work out an exchange. They really are beautiful boys, they just need more attention devoted straight to them - I believe that Saxon's just got a jealous streak that needs a firmer hand than what I have...I tend to cave in far too easily >__>


----------



## Alaska.Street (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh dear, a firm hand? I'm such a big softie. xDD

I'll talk things over with my parents, though. I don't think they're too keen on the idea of picking up rats from random online strangers but we'll see. ^^

Then again, since foofur doesn't have any rats, I'm sure she(?)'d adore them. I think I may just back out and see how things go for her. After all, she'd have no introduction problems. :3


----------



## foofur (Jun 1, 2008)

Would love to see some pics


----------



## DistantVampire (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh, I didn't realize that foofur doesn't have any rats! 

This would be perfect for you then! This is a really nice cage, I got it second hand off another rat forum so it does have some wear and tear - a lot actually. It had rusted in a few corners by the time that I got it, so I sanded that part down as best as I could and spray painted it over. All in all, it's a sturdy decent starter cage and it's much better than what you'd find in a local store 9 times out of 10.

Here are a few pictures, I'll be happy to give you everything that is in them :3 

This also shows the only faults I have with the cage itself, it's put together with zip ties (i've got plenty, I'll give you the rest of mine!) and the top is clipped down by a twisted paper clip. When I got the cage, I didn't actually get anything with them, just some basic instructions and sort of a...
Good luck!' but it's turned out better than I expected, so I'm not complaining too much


----------



## Apollo1229 (Jun 2, 2008)

They are both beautiful, I have one little boy right now, and he is a big lover, but I know he needs friends, so if it doesn't work out for these other 2, I would love to be able to give these two handsome gentlemen a loving home, apollo is a sweetie, he just needs someone else to show him the ropes, when I bought him he was the only male left, so he was bored and I bet needs a friend soon even though I think as of right now, going in and out of mom's shirt and climbing all over me is still good, haha.


----------



## foofur (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I have been having computer issues; So I have been unable to update everyone. Saxon and Farren are awesome! They have been nicknamed: Yogi Bear because he eats just about anything and Remy because he looks like the rat from Ratatouille and he is very finicky lol. They are such little sweeties. My daughter and I love them so much and they are spoiled rotten. Remy took a while to warm up to us. But now, when it's play time, he would rather snuggle with us then run around and explore. He especially likes my daughter. Yogi loves everyone, even the dog lol. I will be posting pictures as soon as I can.


----------

